# Car Stops Randomly?



## russ816 (Mar 25, 2004)

I really don't know much about cars, so if this post is in the wrong place, I aplogize.
My friend has an 86' Cabriolet. It shuts down at stop lights/sign and sometime when going down hill. I've looked around the web and asked some people I know if they had any ideas... I've found that it might have something to do with the "Brain Box" or "Air Flow Box". Could it be that? Does something need to be cleaned on it or replaced entirely? Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## lil mike (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Car Stops Randomly? (russ816)*

This is the best advice I can give you:
First: Read the forum titles.
Two: Take it to a trained Tech.
If you don't know much on working on cars don't try it yourself.


----------

